

The tale of creating a git mirror for Mozilla - ehsanakhgari
http://ehsanakhgari.org/blog/2012-08-31/git-mirror-mozilla-central

======
csense
Having used git svn on occasion, I can positively state that git's interfaces
to other VCS's are slow, clunky and generally questionable.

The ideal case would be complete interoperability, where you could use git
locally, yet collaborate on a daily basis with people using the project's non-
git VCS, and no one would be inconvenienced -- or even necessarily aware of
other developers' choice of VCS!

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _The ideal case would be complete interoperability, where you could use git
> locally, yet collaborate on a daily basis with people using the project's
> non-git VCS_

My impression is that this is the goal of the git "svn remote" work which has
been slowly worked on for a quite a while, mostly by Google-Summer-of-Code
participants.

With svn-remote support, subversion repos would be handled as a special types
of remote at push/pull time, instead of requiring the user to use special
commands and a different workflow. This same discipline would work for other
repo types as well, and I think much of the infrastructure work being done now
will be useful for implementing remote handlers for them.

